#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  > Συγκολλήσεις: Μήκη και πάχη

## Pappos

Επειδή υπάρχουν διάφορα θέματα με συγκολλήσεις και επειδή το θέμα είναι πολύ σοβαρό στις σιδηρές να ανοίξει θέμα που να υπάγονται τα υπόλοιπα σε αυτό.



Πάχος συγκολλήσεων σε μεταλλικές κατασκευές
Συγκολλήσεις σε κοιλοδοκούς κατά τον ΕΝ1993-1-8

----------


## Pappos

Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου για πάχη συγκολλήσεων (αν όμως υπήρχε section συγκολλήσεις στην κατηγορία σιδηρών θα ήτανε ευκολότερο)

Λοιπόν πάχη και μήκη συγκολλήσεων. Επίσης σε αυτό το σημείο να αναφερθεί ότι στην Γερμανία υπάρχει Δίπλωμα Μηχανικού Συγκολλήσεων (Ο Βάγιας το έχει). Το κάνεις αν έχεις πτυχίο ή δίπλωμα μηχανικού. 


http://img31.imageshack.us/i/elaxist...ugoliseis.png/

http://img709.imageshack.us/i/paxossugolisis.png/

To πρώτο αφορά μήκη, το δεύερο πάχος, το σχήμα εξηγεί πως λαμβάνεται το ελάχιστο πάχος. ανάλογια δηλαδή την συγκόλληση.
Μετάφραση για το δεύτερο σχήμα

Nahtdicke aw (Πάχος συγκόλλησης)
Nahtlange lw (Μήκος συγκόλλησης)
Schweissnahtflache Aw (Εμβαδό συγκόλλησης)
Spannungen (Τάσεις)

Και τέλος οι τύποι για τα ελάχιστα πάχη συγκολλήσεων


http://img31.imageshack.us/i/paxossygklollisisa.png/

----------


## mred-akias

Pappos σύμφωνα με Στοιχεία Μηχανών G.Niemann 1ος τόμος, εκδόσεις Fountas, κατά DIN 4100 το ελάχιστο πάχος είναι 3mm (σελ. 294 παράδειγμα 2). Δεν ξέρω μήπως είναι τυπογραφικό αλλά μήπως μπορείς να τσεκάρεις ξανά τις πηγές σου? Ο *rigid* πάντως επιβεβαιώνει ότι στον ευρωκώδικα το ελάχιστο είναι 3mm (βλ. εδώ το #2)

----------


## mred-akias

O DIN 4100 υποτίθεται ότι αναφέρεται σε χαλύβδινες οικοδομές και αναφέρει και αυτός 3mm ( σύμφωνα με το ίδιο σύγγραμμα). Ο DIN 1880 σε τι αναφέρεται?

----------


## Pappos

Ο DIN 18 800 αναφέρεται στις σιδηρές κατασκευές.

----------


## Pappos

Ναι, συμφωνώ και εγώ.

----------


## Pappos

Παραθέτω τρόπους και τις γωνίες των συγκολλήσεων σε εικόνες και σχήματα.



Η εικόνα είναι από τις σημειώσεις του TFH Berlin στο μάθημα των συγκολλήσεων.

----------

